# Wild Camping/Overnighting near Dawlish Devon



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi all I wonder if anyone knows of a safe overnight stopover near Dawlish, I understnd the one at Dawlish Warren has since been shutdown.

Regards

Alan and Jean


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-86810-.html

Cheers Steve


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

exmouth is not far away,you can overnight on the harbour £8 pub with good food 60ft away or you can go to the other end of the beach rd and turn right at the lifeboat station and pay and display £10 for 24 hours so a lot less overnight

see here
chapter


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

On my return from a 2 month trip last week, amongst the free papers on my doormat was a recent article on the latest position.

It indicated that a group of travellers had set themselves up in the far corner of the car park. There is supposedly filth, rubbish and washing lines everywhere and the newspaper article indicated that there was quite a bit of opposition to the scheme especially from campsite owners. A few motorhomers were reported to have camped there for a few weeks disappearing during the day and returning after the Traffic Wardens had gone off duty.

There does not seem to be much support amongst local councillors for the scheme to be recommenced so it looks as though this excellent initiative may have come to an end.


----------

